# problem with wireless



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

im using freebsd 8.0
conected whit ethernet  and the OS not recognize  my wireless card  
i know cause i read the handbook i need a driver  called "ral0" for Ralink Technology IEEE 802.11 wireless network driver
so... my question is can anyone help me to install and configurate  that driver , step by step please. cause in dont understand how,
 i read this http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ral&sektion=4
and i couldn't  get into it!!!
this is what i have whit the command ifconfig

```
fbzone@host# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:1b:24:29:60:68
	inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
ral0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:0d:f0:3b:a5:71
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
thanks


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

That's what's written in the link you've provided:



> ... to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the
> following line in loader.conf(5):
> *if_ral_load="YES"*



That's the same file: /boot/loader.conf you also need to enable your sound.
So open the file 
`# ee /boot/loader.conf`
and put there 2 lines:

```
if_ral_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
Save the file and hopefully you'll have both: sound and wifi up 
If not - post here.
Honestly the driver must be already loaded since it's compiled in kernel.
Check it:
`# kldstat -v | grep ral`
It's also not clear what is your chipset.
Some links to check:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6425
http://damien.bergamini.free.fr/ral/ral-freebsd.html
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

*awesome!*

thaks a lot  it works great !  now i have sound on my computer but  i still dont know  how to connect to wifi  there is any option here?

this is the only think what i see, so if you can help me one more time please would be great thanks!


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Could you check is ral loaded?
`# kldstat -v | grep ral`
And what is your chipset:
`# dmesg | grep ral0`


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

*this is ...*

this is what i saw :


```
fbzone@host# kldstat -v | grep ral
		302 uhub/ural
 2    1 0xc0f6e000 13e4c    if_ral.ko (/boot/kernel/if_ral.ko)
		 1 pci/ral
fbzone@host# dmesg | grep ral0
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2561> mem 0xc0108000-0xc010ffff irq 22 at device 4.0 on pci9
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2561C, RF RT2527
ral0: [ITHREAD]
```

can you help me ?


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Your chip is RT2561, it's supported and should work. You may want to google on it.

Try put a line in /etc/rc.conf:
*ifconfig_ral0="WPA DHCP"*
then run:

```
$ ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0
$ ifconfig wlan0
$ dhclient wlan0
```
If something wrong read sticky on this forum (Mobile computing): 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8785
and check other usefull links:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9661
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14271
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=634
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
http://www.unix.com/man-page/FreeBSD/4/RAL/


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

*done*

i did what you say  
 first on the /etc/rc.conf i have this


```
fbzone@host# vi /etc/rc.conf

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat May 22 22:51:38 2010
# Created: Sat May 22 22:51:38 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="fbzone@host"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
keymap="spanish.iso.acc"
sshd_enable="YES"
##GNOME##
avahi_daemon_enable"YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
system_tools_backends_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="asia.pool.ntp.org"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
wlans_ral="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0"WPA DHCP"
fconfig_ral0="WPA DHCP"
```


then like you say i run this

```
fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig: create: bad value
fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:0d:f0:3b:a5:71
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 1
	bintval 0
fbzone@host# dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
```

on /boot/loader.conf i have this

```
fbzone@host# ee /boot/loader.conf

^[ (escape) menu  ^y search prompt  ^k delete line   ^p prev li   ^g prev page
^o ascii code     ^x search         ^l undelete line ^n next li   ^v next page
^u end of file    ^a begin of line  ^w delete word   ^b back 1 char
^t top of text    ^e end of line    ^r restore word  ^f forward 1 char
^c command        ^d delete char    ^j undelete char ^z next word
=====line 1 col 0 lines from top 1 ============================================








snd_ich_load="YES"
if_ral_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"






file "/boot/loader.conf", 12 lines
```

si finaly i was reading about this  and i find this... says i need to open /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

and  write this:
	
	



```
network={
	ssid="my wifi net name"
	psk="my pass wpa"
}
```

i should be  do this? thanks


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

for go inside of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is : vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or ee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf??


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Great. You need it for WPA security (a key)
But your wifi is still "no carrier". Try:
`# ifconfig wlan0 up`
You need respond "associated". If you get it then try again
`# dhclient wlan0`


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2010)

forbiddenzone said:
			
		

> i did what you say
> first on the /etc/rc.conf i have this
> 
> 
> ...



All three of those lines are wrong.  It should be
	
	



```
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

The third line should be removed, it does not work that way on FreeBSD 8.



> then like you say i run this
> 
> ```
> fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 inet 192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0
> ...



Those two lines you put in /etc/rc.conf do all this for you at startup:`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0`
`# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`
`# dhclient wlan0`



> si finaly i was reading about this  and i find this... says i need to open /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> and  write this:
> 
> ...



If you want to use WPA, yes, you need to set up wpa_supplicant.conf.  This is all described in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html.  Scroll down to "31.3.3.1.3.1 WPA-PSK".


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

my god...

```
fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0 up
fbzone@host# dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
```

still no carrier


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

just found a thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12526
That about different driver but your driver is supported so all the other must be the same.


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> All three of those lines are wrong.  It should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i didwhat you say:

change the value  on /etc/rc.conf


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat May 22 22:51:38 2010
# Created: Sat May 22 22:51:38 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="fbzone@host"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
keymap="spanish.iso.acc"
sshd_enable="YES"
##GNOME##
avahi_daemon_enable"YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
system_tools_backends_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="asia.pool.ntp.org"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
ns_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

then I wrote this:


```
fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0
ifconfig: create: bad value
fbzone@host# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
fbzone@host# dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
```

and finally...



did you know how to open this /etc/wpa/_supplicant.conf


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

woop i have something 

i wrote  ifconfig and now i have  
	
	



```
fbzone@host# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:1b:24:29:60:68
	inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:0d:f0:3b:a5:71
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:0d:f0:3b:a5:71
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 11 (2462 Mhz 11g)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5
	protmode CTS bintval 0
```


you can see now :
	
	



```
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:0d:f0:3b:a5:71
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
```

and wen i check 

```
fbzone@host# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
```
 just do this and no stop.

and 


```
fbzone@host# dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link .............. giving up
```


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

news! 
i made a scan 

```
fbzone@host# ifconfig wlan0 list scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
Movistar        00:25:12:bc:1e:b0    1   54M -89:-95  100 EP  
ZyXEL           00:23:f8:89:bd:4c    6   54M -73:-95  100 EPS
```

what i need to know now is  how can i connect to my wifi  called Zyxel ???

thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2010)

forbiddenzone said:
			
		

> i didwhat you say:
> 
> change the value  on /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ...



Nope, first line is still wrong.  Maybe a cut and paste error...



> did you know how to open this /etc/wpa/_supplicant.conf



Same as the other text files, use the editor of your choice.  ee is easy.


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2010)

forbiddenzone said:
			
		

> news!
> i made a scan
> 
> ```
> ...



Well, your SSID would be "ZyXEL".  It looks like you aren't using WPA, so I refer you back to the Handbook page.  First collect the settings from your access point, or better yet switch it to WPA so it's not wide open for abuse.


----------



## zeiz (May 25, 2010)

By Handbook: in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={
	     ssid="ZyXEL"
	     scan_ssid=1
	     key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
	     psk="very secret passphrase"
     }
```

change "very secret passphrase" to something really secret, you can generate really very secret stuff with 

```
$ wpa_passphrase ZyXEL <your memorable wpa password>
654gsdf6g51e6re615rg1e65rg1as6er51g6er51g6se5rg1(something like this)
```
This stuff must be entered without "" (quotes).
Then:
`# /etc/rc.d/netif start`

What do you have now?


----------



## lme@ (May 25, 2010)

```
ns_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
Needs to be:

```
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 25, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> By Handbook: in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> network={
> ...





you mean  i paste  this code on `# /etc/rc.d/netif start`



```
network={
	     ssid="ZyXEL"  <----- my  wifi name
	     scan_ssid=1       
	     key_mgmt=WPA-PSK  <----- this where i  supposed to  put my wifi password? 
	     psk="very secret passphrase"
     }
```


and what i have to do here?  i dont understand sorry


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 25, 2010)

i mean....  
and what i have to do here?  
	
	



```
# /etc/rc.d/netif start
```
 i dont understand sorry  ( my mmistake)


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 25, 2010)

this is what i have 
on 
	
	



```
/etc/rc.d/netif start
```



```
# PROVIDE: netif
# REQUIRE: atm1 cleanvar FILESYSTEMS serial sppp sysctl
# REQUIRE: ipfilter ipfs
# KEYWORD: nojail

. /etc/rc.subr
. /etc/network.subr

name="network"
start_cmd="network_start"
stop_cmd="network_stop"
cloneup_cmd="clone_up"
clonedown_cmd="clone_down"
extra_commands="cloneup clonedown"
cmdifn=
```


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

All is weird.
OK. First of all check spelling in /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf
Everything must be exactly as advised:
/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
if_ral_load="YES"
```
Next... 
this is your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file that you saved in /etc directory:

```
network={
	     ssid="ZyXEL"
	     scan_ssid=1
	     key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
	     psk="very secret passphrase"
     }
```
Change *very secret passphrase* with any password of your choice,
for example 
	
	



```
psk="[B]abrakadabra123[/B]"
```
Save the file.
Then run in terminal (as root):

```
# /etc/rc.d/netif start
```
The output must be similar to:

```
Starting wpa_supplicant.
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1
DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1
bound to 192.168.0.254 -- renewal in 300 seconds.
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
      ether 00:11:95:d5:43:62
      inet 192.168.0.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
      media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
      status: associated
      ssid freebsdap channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:11:95:c3:0d:ac
      country US ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
      AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 21.5 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan
      bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS
      wme burst roaming MANUAL
```
If it is not try to run this:

```
# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```
The output must be similar to this:

```
Trying to associate with 00:11:95:c3:0d:ac (SSID='freebsdap' freq=2412 MHz)
Associated with 00:11:95:c3:0d:ac
WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:11:95:c3:0d:ac [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:11:95:c3:0d:ac completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```
Hopefully you will be connected.

If not again...
Since you have also wired connection try to connect to your access point (router probably) and set up *WPA* there too. Run in your browser:

```
http://192.168.1.0
```
If no connection check your wireless device (router) manual for correct address.
Follow instructions there to set up *WPA* on the router.
And please, read this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/books/handbook/advanced-networking.html
also this: http://www.freebsd.org///doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
This is also good: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443&highlight=wireless
Finally, if you search this forum there are many threads about wireless here especially on subforum *Mobile Computing*.


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 26, 2010)

*solved thank you ver much*

right now im using pc-bsd on this laptop whit wifi, im gonna install  freebsd on my macbook  tomorrow  on a virtual machine if  i dont have any problem  whit the wireless im gona install beside of snow leopard. 

im gonna check  everything what you say zeiz.
for now im gonna give this problem like solved!
and it was very helpfully  you zeiz and all the crew !
and if i have a doubt im gonna post here  

 this was my first time installing freebsd and it was big step!  
 :stud

a big hug! eduardo


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

You are welcome and good luck


----------

